# The Best Printer for PhotoTrans Laser Paper



## TCARTEL1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I need to know what is the best printer to use with Photo Trans Laser paper. I've been getting my prints done at a printing store and I would like to cut out the middleman. Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

TCARTEL1 said:


> I need to know what is the best printer to use with Photo Trans Laser paper. I've been getting my prints done at a printing store and I would like to cut out the middleman. Thanks


Try Imageclip transfer paper. That is what I have been using. It does not have gray backgound issue. Only the inked area is tranfered to the garment. You can get them from Coastal Business. Or if your not sure you can ask them for sample.

Luis


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

TCARTEL1 said:


> I need to know what is the best printer to use with Photo Trans Laser paper. I've been getting my prints done at a printing store and I would like to cut out the middleman. Thanks


Sorry I mis-read you post. I use Okidata C5200ne. It is no longer available but the newer models will work as long as the transfer paper is made for non-oil fuser printer which runs hotter than oil fuser printer. okidata printers are well accepted by a lot of people doing heat transfer. Some phototrans product are made only for oil fuser printers. Such transfer paper will jam in non-oil fuser printers. So be aware of what printer you are planning to buy.

Luis


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

PhotoTrans Plus transfer paper from Neenah could only be used for printers using silicon based fuser oil. Usually, these printers would be the bigger CLC's. The paper is the cheapest, though, and is not really designed for use on non-oil laser printers and operating on higher fuser temperatures. I use a Canon CLC1110 to print Photo-trans Plus, and Photo-trans plus SC, and Laser1 Step Opaque. Oil based CLC/printers are generally more forgiving so that you could use most laser transfer papers. Here's a list of some compatible printers as tested by Prodistributors:

https://www.prodistributors.com/compatibility.html


----------



## TCARTEL1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks alot. Sorry I took so long to reply. I've been researching plastisol transfers for the past 3 weeks. Thanks again


----------



## visionsp (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello Paul, I have a clc 1150 canon laser printer and I was just wondering what paper you are currently using on it for thermal transfers to garment? I know your last post says Photo-trans Plus but I was wondering if you have found anything better yet or if you are still using it.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I now use Forever Classic from Forever-ots.com (germany).


----------

